# Filling tires w/ ballast



## Tom Hockett

It has been suggested that I fill my tires with a ballast fluid to help the tractor's overall performance. I have also heard that a 50/50 mixture of antifreeze and water is a better choice than the old standard of Calcium chloride and water. 
I could take it to a tire shop, or I could do it myself. The problem with the second option is that I don't know how (small detail, that usually doesn't stop me from trying to do things). What is the best way to get the fluid into the tires? How much should one put in (3/4 full?). I assume that it would only help to put it in the back tires, and not the front tires.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Live Oak

The el cheapo blue windshield washer fluid is the cheapest and pretty much the same thing the tractor dealers fill the tires with. Not many fill tires with calcium chloride anymore. If you don't have the tools and special equipment, to fill the tires with, you may want to take your tractor to a dealer who can do it for you. 

Here is a kit that let's you use your garden hose:

http://www.billstractor.net/tiwaadva.html

Here is a primer on what is done and the kit for the shops:

http://www.gemplers.com/tech/liquid-ballast.htm


----------



## chrpmaster

I agree with what TF said. the only thing is you will either need to take your tractor to the dealer or rem,ove the tires and take them to the dealer(or pay through the nose to have the dealer come to you :dazed: ). Personally I would read the info on the sites mentioned and try it myself if for no other reason than to save the time and hassle. If you try it and find it too tough you can always punt and have the dealer do it.

Also you will need to determine how cold it gets in your area and how strong a mixture of washer fluid is needed. You may not be able to dilute it to 50/50 and still keep it from freezing.

Andy


----------



## Upper5Percent

http://www.rimguard.biz/index.html


----------



## Tom Hockett

Came across something really weird while trying to fill the tires. The tubes that came on the tractor had an unbelievably small hole inside the valve stem. The first rear tire i tried; the air wouldn't even come out when the core was removed (and the core was stuck in but good). I tried sticking a piece of wire in but it wouldn't go at all. I pushed really hard too! I considered drilling it out but was afraid I might ruin the internal threads. So I said the heck with it and put them both back together and took them to a tire dealer. 
He did open the hole with a very thin awl (and considerable effort) to get the air out.
I felt kind of bad because the dealer went to put in rimguard (I decided to use that if I was paying for it, and it is heavier than other fluids) the line blew up from his diaphram pump to the tube. What a mess it made! The hole was obviously still far too restrictive. He fixed the hose and tried a couple more times, but the pump just dead-headed. Finally, he gave up and put in a new tube. The fluid went right in after that.

We don't know what was in that valve stem. It was sure hard! Maybe rice paddy mud is closely related to 2 part epoxy??? The other tube was quite restricted too, but it at least worked. Odd!

At least my tires are filled now, and I do feel a noticeable improvement on stability and weight.


----------



## chrpmaster

Thats great news Tom

I'm glad you were able to get the tires filled. Having gotten into these projects before and regretting it I can understand your decision to punt and take them to the dealer. Sounds like it was a good decision. 


Andy


----------



## Upper5Percent

One advantage that you will find with your RimGuard...is that if it ever leaks...you are NOT looking at a HazMat Incident, like you are with AntiFreeze...


----------



## chrpmaster

Thats good to know Paul.

I have never used Rim Guard but I always thought it was toxic. Maybe I got it mixed up with Calcium Chloride which eats tractor rims after a while. Thanks for clearing that up.

Andy


----------

